

Can a company innovate without working its employees to death? - marvin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/08/28/can-a-company-innovate-without-working-its-employees-to-death/

======
PaulHoule
If it doesn't, frustrated workers might compete with it with their side
projects.

~~~
rhizome
Not if they don't have time and/or energy for side projects.

[http://www.issendai.com/psychology/sick-
systems.html](http://www.issendai.com/psychology/sick-systems.html)

